# Cat keeps weeing on our bed



## ElleSkywalker (1 February 2017)

Morning, 

We got two feral kittens in Sept at about 12 weeks old. The tamer of the two, Luna over the past week has started weeing (huge smelly wees that soak right thro to the matress) on our bed! She's always been a bit tiddly and has once or twice weed on the dogs beds but this on our bed is a delightful new surprise.  

She was spayed about a month ago and healed well, since the first tiddle incident she's now been allowed outside but weather is awful at min and she's not really got the hang of it yet. 

Bedsheets obvs washed imediately and bed sprayed with pet odour neutraliser which yes I know both won't get rid of smell to a cat!  

Has anyone had similar? Am reluctant to take her to vets as she was so hard to get in box to take to be spayed and if it's a psychological thing they won't be able to do much anyway other than suggest a feliway which is on order. 

Keeping her off bed is impossible unless she gets confined to live in kitchen, this am she weed on bed while we and a dog were in/on it! 

Help!!!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 February 2017)

Yeuch! 
Sorry not able to help as I have all pets downstairs and have a baby gate wedged in the hall to prevent occasional nocturnal visits. (no door downstairs to prevent pets accessing hall/landing)
Hope you manage to resolve this x


----------



## Sussexbythesea (1 February 2017)

My last two female cats used to wee inappropriately when they had cystitis. Stress alone could bring it on for example if I went away and the neighbours were feeding them. This was nearly always the cause. 

Is there more than one litter tray? Sometimes cats don't like the position or the litter type.  I know yours is a kitten but I had one upstairs and downstairs when they got older so they didn't have so far to go. Perhaps you could regularly remind her she might need the loo by gently placing her in the tray and encouraging her to go. 

Hope she improves for all of you.


----------



## Blanche (2 February 2017)

This has happened to me in the past. I had a lot more cats then and was never sure who did it. I just shut them out of the bedroom as cat pee is impossible to get out of duvets etc. I would make sure you have enough litter trays( the usual rule of thumb if they are indoor cats is 1 per cat plus a spare) and check they don't mind the type of litter you are using. Some hurt their feet so they won't use the litter tray. A soft ultra clumping is best if you are in any doubt about that being the cause. Maybe more expensive than some but cheaper than replacing a duvet every time pee-gate happens.


----------



## Caramac71 (2 February 2017)

I think if I were you I'd speak to my vet and see if they will test her urine for infection.  They should be able to give you a sampling kit and you can take the sample in for testing without having to drag the cat along. 

It might just be habit now but when my elderly cat starting weeing in odd places the vet said it could be a sign of infection and suggested testing his urine before we tried anything else.


----------

